# shore fishing murrells inlet



## cobiaseeker (Jul 14, 2009)

Headed down to myrtle next week, looking for some info about murrells inlet. Are there any places to fish the inlet or the creeks from shore. Any info would be great. Thanks


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

There's the Veteran's Pier by Captian Dicks Marina...it's in the inlet. Never crowded when I've gone and you might pick up some flounder.


----------



## GCGuy (Oct 22, 2008)

Smooth is right, the VP is prob ur best bet since virtually all the docks from there on up are private, I do believe. In any case, good luck!

GC


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

and theres huntington beach jetties. requires a 1.4 mile walk but fishing is usually good along the jetties.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

The back side of the point on the Garden city side offers some nice sandbars to catch flounder off of. Also blues and spanish on the moving tides


----------

